
StackStorm enterprise features donated To Linux Foundation - adamfeldman
https://stackstorm.com/2020/05/27/extreme-networks-donates-ewc-to-linux-foundation/
======
adamfeldman
"In it's simplest form, StackStorm is a robust engine for IFTTT operations,
allowing you to set conditional logic for anything."

I've avoided StackStorm for years because it wasn't OSS. Excited to try it out
now.

